# Jaja



## Willant

¿Cómo se ríen los italianos en texto? He visto "Haha" pero no tiene sentido ya que la h es silenciosa .

Gracias.


----------



## Neuromante

Pues como has visto escrito ¿No te parece lógico?


----------



## Willant

No, porque también he visto a gente que habla/escribe en español usar el "haha" y el simple hecho que lo haya visto no lo hace correcto.


----------



## infinite sadness

In realtà, il dizionario porta la formula: ah-ah. La h si scrive dopo.


----------



## Willant

Grazie mille, adesso ho capito .


----------



## honeyheart

Yo, cada vez que vi la risa expresada con "haha" en un texto escrito en italiano (y en castellano también), lo interpreté simplemente como una copia de su uso en inglés.


----------



## Neuromante

En italiano no existe (Casi) la jota escrita y mucho menos como sonido.

Wiliant: El que en español, donde se escribe "ja ja" escribirlo con hache sea un error (O como dice Honey, un calco del inglés) no significa que en otro idioma también tenga que estar mal.
De hecho, ya han puesto que lo correcto en italiano sería "Ah ah", donde la hache sería muda por partida doble.


Pd:
"De que lo haya visto" no "que lo haga visto" Con "que" e I griega.


----------



## Willant

Si ya sé que en el italiano no existe el sonido de la jota, lo que me dio curiosidad saber como se ríen ellos por escrito.  Si lo veo como "haha" suena como inglismo para mi.  Pero cada cual con sus reglas.


----------



## ursu-lab

Ha ragione infinite sadness: in italiano il verso della risata si scrive "ah ah". Se è una risatina soffocata è "ih ih ih...".
Le esclamazioni con vocale in genere sono vocali seguite dalla lettera H (che non si pronuncia):
ah! ho capito! / ah ah!! (risata)
oh! (sorpresa, stupore)
oh oh oh! (risata grassa, di godimento)
uh! (sorpresa, perplessità)
uh uh! eh eh! (risata ironica, di presa in giro)
eh? cos'hai detto? (interrogazione)
eh sì! eh già! (constatazione)
boh!? (interrogazione rispetto a un dubbio o qualcosa che non si conosce)
beh (scritto anche be') -> beh, adesso vado che è tardi... (è tipo il "pues" in spagnolo quando non vuol dire niente di preciso e serve come "muleta" per iniziare una frase)
uhm... (meditazione)
mmh... (meditazione, ma anche apprezzamento del cibo: mmh, che buono!)


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, in genere la lettera H si crive dopo.
Fa eccezione la risatina ironica hi hi hi dove la h precede la vocale.


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Sì, in genere la lettera H si crive dopo.
> Fa eccezione la risatina ironica hi hi hi dove la h precede la vocale.


 
Nel linguaggio radioamatoriale, "hi, hi" si deve dire dopo una frase scherzosa. Se l'OM è italiano debe dire "acca i, acca i"
Se la trasmissione è in CW, a maggior ragione: .... .. .... ..

​


----------



## Garachico

Come si traduce _jaja_ o _jijijaja_ all'italiano?
Ahah?
Haha?
Ahaha?
Hahaha?


----------



## danieleferrari

L'Accademia della Crusca consiglia il fonosimbolo 'ah ah', così da non confonderlo con la terza persona singolare del verbo 'avere', che dà 'ha', come segue: Accademia della Crusca.

Online (o in altri contesti non sorvegliati) troverai spesso 'haha', o anche unioni strane, come 'ahha'.



Garachico said:


> _jijijaja_


Esto no me lo había planteado nunca, pero bueno, irá de lo mismo.

Jajaja = Ah ah ah (meglio), ahahah, hahaha, haahah (estos mejunjes extraños se encuentran a diario en la red).

*A *= preposición simple > Vado a Lucca. 

*Al/Alla* = preposiciones compuestas por 'a' + un artículo (o bien 'il' o bien 'la') > Vado al cinema (a + el > al)

*Ha* = Tercera persona singular del verbo 'avere' > Lei ha sonno (que tiene sueño).

*Ah ah* = Onomatopeya > Jaja.


----------



## Garachico

Fantastico, grazie, Daniele.


----------

